# Buttons erscheinen erst wenn man mit der Maus drüber geht



## Z33di (7. Feb 2008)

HIHI,

ich habe folgenden Code:


```
{	//Tastatur

				final JButton BtnZiffern[] = new JButton[10];
				for (int i = 0; i<10; i++)
				{
					BtnZiffern[i] = new JButton(String.valueOf(i));
					switch (i) 
					{
					case 1: BtnZiffern[i].setBounds(30, 310, 45, 45); break;
					case 2: BtnZiffern[i].setBounds(80, 310, 45, 45); break;
					case 3: BtnZiffern[i].setBounds(130, 310, 45, 45); break;
					case 4: BtnZiffern[i].setBounds(30, 360, 45, 45); break;
					case 5: BtnZiffern[i].setBounds(80, 360, 45, 45); break;
					case 6: BtnZiffern[i].setBounds(130, 360, 45, 45); break;
					case 7: BtnZiffern[i].setBounds(30, 410, 45, 45); break;
					case 8: BtnZiffern[i].setBounds(80, 410, 45, 45); break;
					case 9: BtnZiffern[i].setBounds(130, 410, 45, 45); break;
					case 0: BtnZiffern[i].setBounds(80, 460, 45, 45); break;
					}
					BtnZiffern[i].addActionListener( new ActionListener()
					{ 
						public void actionPerformed( ActionEvent e ) 
						{ 
							for (int x = 0; x<10; x++)
							{
								if (e.getSource().toString().contains(String.valueOf("text=" + x)  ))  
								{
									;
									;
									;
								}
							}
						} 
					});
					BtnZiffern[i].setFont(new Font("Judas", Font.ITALIC, 20));
					Fenster.add(BtnZiffern[i]);
					
				}
```

Das Fenster wird geladen und alles andere (Buttons mit fast identischem code, Labels etc.) wird angezeigt nur diese werden entweder gar nicht oder nur von den obersten reihe der Buttons (1,2,3) wid nur die (und das mein ich ernst^^) hälfte angezeigt also nur die obere hälfte der rest auch nicht. Wenn ich aber mit der maus darüber gehe erscheinen sie plötzlich. Habe schon überlegt ob ich einfach z.b. das ganze fenster "refreshen" lasse aber dafür kenn ich keine Methode. Also sollte es wirklich jemand geben der die Ursache dieses problems kennt wäre für eine lösung sehr dankbar. Auch sehr gut wäre so eine "refresh" methode zum ausprobieren naja danke schon mal.


----------



## Ariol (7. Feb 2008)

sieh dir mal validate() bzw. repaint() an.


----------



## dieta (7. Feb 2008)

versuch's mal mit repaint() und validate().


----------



## Z33di (7. Feb 2008)

funktioniert wunderbar merci!


----------



## SlaterB (7. Feb 2008)

oder das setVisible() erst ganz ans Ende, falls bei der Initialsierung und nicht später


----------



## Marco13 (7. Feb 2008)

Z33di hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HIHI,
> 
> ich habe folgenden Code:
> 
> ...



 :autsch: :autsch: :autsch: 
Schau' dir mal hier http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=310844 die "2. Möglichkeit" an...


----------



## Z33di (7. Feb 2008)

öhm eine generelle frage zur antwort von marco... ich hab mir das angeschaut kapiers aber nich ganz jez wollte ichs einfach mal ausführen und kann es nur als "javabean" ausfürhren mache ich das bekomm ich den fehler no javabean found...


----------



## Marco13 (7. Feb 2008)

Das wäre dann eher eine Frage dzu der IDE, die du verwendest. 

Im Zweifelsfall:
javac ButtonsFAQ02.java
java ButtonsFAQ02
an der Konsole eintippen. Wenn zu dem Programm selbst (und nicht zur IDE) noch Fragen sind, sag' bescheid.


----------

